# CLOSED:  Recruiting Call for The Colour of Fear



## Raven Crowking (Jul 17, 2007)

Wycham, New Hampshire, is a beautiful wooded community about seven miles from the coast. Like much of New England, the lanes are fronted by low stone walls, and small family cemetary plots from colonial days dot the landscape. Wycham is notable for Wycham University, a small school with a solid reputation. It was a quiet town, where nothing too exciting ever happened, until the autumn of 2007....

The Colour of Fear will be a testdrive of The Game of Rassilon (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=199342), a Doctor Who RPG.  See also the Discussion Thread (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=199346), which includes the Simplified Combat Rules (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3646679&postcount=40).

Spots are open for one Time Lord (new character, best Time Lord title gets the spot), and up to three other characters.  Two should be locals to Wycham, one may be from another world/time period travelling with the Time Lord.  Once you have an idea, it takes about 5-10 minutes to create a character.

RC

EDIT:  See last post for link to game.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 17, 2007)

So is Jane Emory in, then?  

The write-up I did included a bit about her already being a time lord's companion, but we can easily drop that and have her start "pre-weirdness."


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 17, 2007)

Absolutely.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 17, 2007)

Jane appears to be a bored (and, to be honest, somewhat boring) adjunct professor of sociology at Wycham University.  Her research into fringe and student subcultures has given her a remarkable ability to adapt to new social situations.  The reserved and wry academic's transformation into partying sorority girl, tough-talking biker chick or angst-ridden goth can be quite a shock for those getting to know her.  The "real" Jane Emory can be hard to pin down...

Jane Emory:
STR +0, END +1, DEX +2, AGL +1, PCN +1, KNO +4, PSI -4, PRS +3
HP: 10
Saves: Fortitude +1, Reflex +2, Willpower +4
Defense: 12

Background: Academic
*Skills*
Administration (KNO) +8
Cryptology (KNO) +8
Gather Information (PCN) +5
Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) (KNO) +8
Knowledge (Popular Culture) (KNO) +8
Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) (KNO) +8
Knowledge (Physical Sciences) (KNO) +8
Knowledge (Streetwise) (KNO) +8
Research (KNO) +8
Computer Use (KNO) +8

_Social Chamelon: _By spending an Action Point, Jane can cause people to treat her as though she belongs in a particular setting. Each use of this Knack lasts for one episode. Social Chameleon causes the average person to treat her as though she belongs in a setting; specific major characters can still determine that she is an outsider.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't forget that you start with 4 Action Points.

(If we can get enough people, I am thinking about including the mechanics is spoiler boxes during play, and the actual adventure write-up as an attachment when the game is done.)


----------



## Ilium (Jul 20, 2007)

That would be cool.  I'm working on a new digital format for adventures (if I can get some time in the next week or so, the Collaborative Cave that der_kluge organized will be the first one).  If I get it working correctly, I'd be glad to do a conversion of your adventure for you.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks interesting. I've not had the time to go over the rules yet, but it sounds very interesting.   I love the new Doctor Who.

Maybe something like an old west bounty hunter (or bandido) who fell through a fracture in time before getting picked up by the time lord.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet googly moogly!  I just saw an ad on BBC America.  Torchwood premieres in September.  Yay!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 22, 2007)

Torchwood Season 2 or Season 1?


----------



## Ilium (Jul 23, 2007)

It didn't say.  Since the series is new to BBC America, I assume it's series 1.


----------



## deamonprince (Jul 23, 2007)

*Time Lord Character.*

*Essrisingriloklandusunk, The Sage (Time Lord).*
STR +0, END +4, DEX +0, AGL +2, PCN +2, KNO +8, PSI +5, PRS +2.
*Hit Points:* 18 (2d8+4), *Saves:* Fort +5 Ref +3, Will +4.
*Defence:* 13. *Action Points Remaining:* 4. *Regenerations Used:* 1.
*Background:* Scientist. *Age:* ?. *Gender:* Male. *Home-World:* Gallifrey. *Time Period:* Unknown. *Height:* 5'10.

*Skills:* Administration +12 (u), Astrogation +10, Computer Use +16, Concentration +12, Engineering +10, Gather Information +4, Investigate +4, Knowledge (Alien Species) +14, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +14, Knowledge (Planets) +14, Knowledge (Spacecraft) +12, Knowledge (Technology) +12, Knowledge (History) +12, Navigate +12 (u), Repair +14, Research +14, Sciences (Biology) +14, Sciences (Astronomy) +12 (u), Sciences (Chemistry) +14, Sciences (Physics) +14, Sciences (Robotics) +12 (u), Sciences (Temporal Sciences) +18, TARDIS Systems +16.

*Knack:* Resourceful Pockets (Action Point Activated).
*Psychic Powers:* Body Control, Telepathic Focus, and Telepathic Reception.
*Abilities:* Regeneration (11 Left), Temporal Sense (100m), Minor Special Effect, Deux Ex Machina, Binary Vascular System, Bypass Respiratory System, Burst of Energy, Cold and Heat Damage Reduction (15).
*Equipment:* Type 42 Mark 3 TARDIS, TARDIS Key, Sonic Screwdriver, Gallifreyan Pocket Watch, Gallifreyan Clothing (with Transcendant Pockets), Psychic Paper.

The Sage, as he has come to be known, has had a thirst for knowledge for as long as anyone can remember. And being a Gallifreyan, and a Time Lord, The Sage has had access to knowledge that lesser races would give anything for a momentary glimpse of. But he longed to put all this information into context, for as much as Ess enjoyed his scientific research, he relished the chance to put his theories into practice.

Ess also found the stagnation of Time Lord society to his distaste, binding themselves to the Laws of Time so tightly that they rarely ever experience the wonders of Time and Space that are so accesible to them, for fear of catastrophic consequences. Yet Ess is spurred on by whispered tales of derring-do mentioning renegade brethren - Doctor's, Master's and Professor's. He has made a decision. He will not give in to the indolent ways of the rest of his people, and the knowledge he has accumulated, he _will_ make a difference.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 23, 2007)

deamonprince said:
			
		

> I will add his background and some over flavour stuff sometime soon.  He's going to be a Hartnell style Time Lord - making his companions fight should there be no other alternative (to fighting) available, seeing as he has no fighting ability what-so-ever.





You're in.


----------



## deamonprince (Jul 25, 2007)

*An Answer and a Question*



> It didn't say. Since the series is new to BBC America, I assume it's series 1.



It's definitely Series 1, as Series 2 filming started in Cardiff in Spring 2007 and the new series will hit UK screens later next year (2008).

And just out of interest, how many Player Characters are you looking for before we start the playtest Raven?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 26, 2007)

deamonprince said:
			
		

> And Just out of Interest, how many Player Characters are you looking for before we start the playtest Raven?





I was hoping for 4, but I might settle for 2 if need be.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 28, 2007)

*Wesley Johannes Brown* (1816); old west gunslinger
Age: 29; Eyes: brown; Hair: bald (shaved); Ethnicity: African American
Ht: 6'2", Wt: 186 lbs, Build: athletic; Distinguishing Features: mustache + goatee
Medium Humanoid, Level 1
*STR +1, END +1, DEX +2, AGL +0, PCN +2, KNO +0, PSI +1, PRS +1*.
*Skills*: Archaic Firearms (DEX) +4, Fast Draw (DEX) +6, Firearms (DEX) +4, Handle Animal (PRS) +5, Repair (KNO) +4, Ride (AGL) +4, Spot (PCN) +6,  Wilderness Survival (PCN) +6, Tracking (PCN) +6, and Treat Injury (KNO) +4.
*Knacks*: Serendipity—When you fail a task, you may spend an Action Point. If you do so, the task still fails, but there is an unexpected benefit to your failure. The GM determines what the benefit is, and it may or may not be immediately obvious. 
*HP: 13 *; *FORT *+0*, REFL *+0, *WILL *+0, *DEF*: 11, *ACTION*: 4

Equipment: 2 Six-shooters loaded with rubber bullets; Ammo-belt with rubber bullets (24); 12 real bullets; Leather duster (brown red) with a Gallifreyan pockets (bigger inside than out, commonly used to conceal 1 gun & tools); Cowboy hat (rust red); black-gray button-down shirt; faded gray jeans; tan-colored combat boots; switchblade; leatherman (multi-tool); swiss-army knife; Gallifreyan digital watch w/ alarm and day-glo; wrap-around sunglasses; scientific calculator; bluetooth headsets; bluetooth mp3 player; TARDIS key, small flashlight, plastic tie strings (10), 

Back in 1816 Wesley spent most of his time practicing quick drawing his grandfather’s six-shooter and shooting at old glass bottles. When he was old enough, he tried robbing a stagecoach with a rather unsavory crowd he’d fallen in with… things didn’t go so well though. Most of the bandits were killed and Wes was near-fatally wounded. After healing, he was sent to prison and sentenced to hard labor. After a several years he managed to escape and made his way be home… where he discovered that his family had gone West in search of new fortunes and land.

After fabricating a new identity for himself, Wes went south to Texas and became a bounty hunter, putting his former skills to good use in bringing down the bad guys. One particularly stormy night Wes was pursuing the Tersowin Sisters, a pair of no-good pistol-wielding ladies, through some ancient Indian burial grounds when Wes slipped in the mud and fell through a crack in Time. He become hopelessly lost in the unknown night and spent the next few months evading dinosaurs before he heard the sounds that would change his life forever (TARDIS engines have a unique sound signature). He convinced the Time Lord the exited the TARDIS to take him home but through a series of ensuring adventures Wes decided that life as a Time Lord’s side-kick would be a LOT more interesting than tracking down banditos in the desert.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 30, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Wesley Johannes Brown* (1816); old west gunslinger




Companion for the Sage, previously met prior to this adventure?  Could work.    Though, after ST:TNG, I should know better than to accept a _Wesley_ as part of the crew..... 

Seriously, though, you might want to consider swapping out a couple of Repair ranks for Fast Draw:

Fast Draw (DEX): Use this skill to draw a weapon faster than your opponent.​
Not a demand; just an observation.  Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't do that because fast draw wasn't part of the background package.  Do we get bonus skill points from some place or just swapping around skills?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 31, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I didn't do that because fast draw wasn't part of the background package.  Do we get bonus skill points from some place or just swapping around skills?




You can swap skill points on a 1-for-1 basis.  The background packages are designed to make skill selection easier; you can alter them as desired.

RC


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay, moved craft ranks over to Fast Draw (dex) and removed 2 ranks from Archaic Firearms to Firearms (dex) - both at 4.

Hopefully Wesley will pick up some more technical skills along the way.


----------



## deamonprince (Aug 1, 2007)

*Oh No You Don't!*

I can't have Wesley gain more tech skills than The Sage - so I will be sacrificing him to the first crazed and hungry monster we come across.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL   He's just trying to make himself useful.


----------



## deamonprince (Aug 1, 2007)

*Really?*

Shooting, Tracking, Wilderness Survival skills and Injury Treatment are useful enough as it is - especially the shooting. A big emphasis on the shooting part. I'm going for 1st Doctor style all the way - Hartnell may have had trouble remembering his lines, but oh was he was a sly one.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 1, 2007)

I am planning on starting the game proper on Tuesday, with just three players (barring another person joining before then).  Is that okay with you?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 1, 2007)

<removed>


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 1, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Ignian (rockman)





Interesting in an "Eldrad Must Live" kind of way, but wouldn't he rather stick out in the adventure I am proposing here?


----------



## deamonprince (Aug 2, 2007)

*Sounds Good to Me!*



			
				Raven Crowking said:
			
		

> I am planning on starting the game proper on Tuesday, with just three players (barring another person joining before then). Is that okay with you?



It's fine with me! You can forget the joke STASER I added to my equipment list - not that I could hit the broad side of Abaddon with it anyway. Come to think of it, a STASER would be more of a liability than a bonus if Ess is ever relieved of his equipment - it could be used against me, and that would be no more Regenerations for The Sage! 

Oh yes, and will my TARDIS be fully functional, Raven? For as much as I love Doctor Who, The Doctor's often malfunctioning (not counting the "miscalculated" time jumps) TARDIS can get annoying, especially when faced with stuff like the new series' Tribophysical Waveform Macro-Kinetic Extrapolator, which seems to do everything that the TARDIS currently can't (force-fields, spatial shunting), which I see as pretty pointless. After all, the TARDIS is no battle ship - anything it does have is purely defensive in nature. Anyway, enough of me - we'd like one more player!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 2, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> <removed>




Any chance of throwing your creation up in the GOR Discussion thread?  It would be a useful example of how a character could be created for a game that, say, dealt with more conventional sf in the Doctor Who universe (such as a Peladon-era Federation Space Opera with Vegan Molemen, Alpha Centaurians, Amazons, Ice Warriors, and Arcturans)!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ignian (rockman): STR +2, END +4, DEX -2, PSI -4.

*The Rock, Ignian*
STR +6, END +8, DEX -2, AGL +4, PCN +0, KNO +0, PSI -6, PRS -2.
*Hit Points:* ? (2d8+8), *Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +4, Will -2.
*Defense:* 15, *Action Points:* 4.
*Background:* Warrior; *Age:* 104; *Gender:* None; *Home-World:* Ignius
*Height:* 5'-9", *Weight:* 520#

*Skills:* Archaic Weapons (STR) +10, Balance (AGL) +8, Bluff (PRS) +2, Boxing (STR) +10, Brawling (STR) +10, Intimidate (PRS) +2, Martial Arts (AGL) +8, Spot (PCN) +4, Treat Injury (KNO) +4, and Wrestling (AGL) +8.

*Knack:* Resilience (Action Point Activated)
*Equipment:* Personal chameleon circuit belt (faulty - stuck in a human form).


----------



## deamonprince (Aug 6, 2007)

*Hooray!*

Is the game still on for Tuesday Raven? I'm itching to find out what's going on in Wycham!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 6, 2007)

deamonprince said:
			
		

> Is the game still on for Tuesday Raven? I'm itching to find out what's going on in Wycham!




Yep.  I'll post when I'm in at work tomorrow.

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3684428#post3684428


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 8, 2007)

1st player post, whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Ilium (Aug 8, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> 1st player post, whoo hoo!!!



 Nice one, too.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 9, 2007)

Well it snuck up on me, but I am going to be out of touch next week.  Starting Saturday, I'll be away from any internet connection (unless they run a line out to me on the beach  ).  Looks like it'll take you a bit to get to Jane anyway.

See you on the 20th when I get back.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Aug 9, 2007)

No worries.

I, myself, shall be out of town from the 17th to the 28th.

RC


----------



## deamonprince (Aug 12, 2007)

*Hooray!*

It's taken us a few posts, but now we're finally ready to leave The TARDIS.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 7, 2007)

Ping!  Anybody there?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 19, 2007)

Raven, are we still alive?  We're off to see the spelunkers, are we not?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 20, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Raven, are we still alive?  We're off to see the spelunkers, are we not?




I was waiting to see if the Sage chimed in.  I will assume all are a "Go" with this plan, though, and update this afternoon.

RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Sep 28, 2007)

Have we lost the Sage?


----------



## Ilium (Sep 28, 2007)

If we have it will definitely put a crimp in our Dr. Who style.

We may have to morph into a Torchwood spinoff!


----------



## Ilium (Nov 9, 2007)

It's been over a month.  I guess it's officially dead, Jim.   Too bad, I was really liking the idea of my character.  Let me know if you want to try to revive it.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Nov 10, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> It's been over a month.  I guess it's officially dead, Jim.   Too bad, I was really liking the idea of my character.  Let me know if you want to try to revive it.




This one had me stumped for a bit, I admit.

However, no RPG should live or die based on one player coming to the table.  So, let's say that, although you thought the Sage was following you to the Geology Department, when you look for him he isn't there.  

(The Sage has gone off to investigate something, saying nothing to no one.  He'll either show up again, or something will happen to him and we'll regenerate him.)

How's that?


----------

